# Classic 2019 experience



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

I had an awesome experience on my two days I spent at the 2019 Classic. I was signed up as a media boat driver fro Saturday and Sunday. After work on Friday I drove down to Norris lake to stay with a friend at their cabin. On the way down I was coordinating with my media riders for the next day on the water. On Saturday I had two riders. First was Randy Stamps. Really nice guy, very helpful, as he knew a ramp close to an area that a good amount of the pros where fishing. We started the morning watching Jacob Wheeler catch a few fish. Next we stopped by Brent Chapman for a few and saw him catch a keeper. Last we found Brent Ehrler working a channel swing bank. Then our two hours was up and we had to get back to the dock so I could pick up my next media rider. 

My next media rider was Reagan Haynes a writer for the marine industry. She was a media rider with Clifford Pirch on day one of the tournament and spoke very highly about the day they had. Pirch was fishing a different section of the lake so couldn't get to him easily so we started looking for pros in the area. We found out the Ott DeFoe was in the next creek over with about 15 boats following him from the Division of Wildlife officers we stopped to talk to. Off we went looking for Ott. We found in the creek and followed him for the next two hours jumping from spot to spot. At one point we counted 19 boats following him! We did see Ott catch two of his keepers before we had to leave. As we are heading in Reagan asked me if I was going to the Expo/Weigh-in. I told her I am going to try to but only if I can find a place to park my boat and truck. Reagan is supposed to be meeting with James Hall (Editor of Bassmaster Magazine) at the Expo and says if I can find you parking would you want to go to the Expo and Weigh-in? ........ UHHHH .... YES I would! So off we go to the Expo. 

At the Expo we stop to talk to a few people Reagan knows. It is getting close to 4 by now and James Hall is at the Weigh-in so we head over there to see whats going on. We first stop by where the pros come into the arena with their rigs. Their was a few youth bass fishing groups there wiping down the boats before they entered the arena. Next we head back to the media room where the pros go after they cross the weigh-in stage. Back there we talked to a few different people from BASS. We shared a couple stories with Carol Martens (A-Marts) mom. Then had the chance to talk with James Hall for a few minutes. He was a very nice guy and easy to talk with. I ran into Mark Jeffreys and a few others watching the UK-Tenn SEC tournament game. It felt kinda dirty watching the game in the belly of the beast!







But still GO BIG BLUE!!!







Next we headed to the arena floor to watch the remainder of the weigh-in. We walk out to cross the lane that the trucks are pulling the rigs through and find a spot next the walk way right under the section where the pros families are sitting. It was very cool to have basically a front row seat! I had a few friends that saved me a seat in the section they were in but I bailed on them. Then to rub it in a little I sent them a pic of my view.







After the weigh-in finished we go back to the media room again where I had the chance to meet Ott DeFoe, Ott's son, and Dave Mercer. Reagan invited me to the press conference but I passed on the chance to start heading back to the cabin on Norris. On my way back to the truck I ran into Steve Kennedy walking to dinner with a group of people. I told him it was hard to recognize him without the Auburn hat.







We talked a little SEC basketball then a little about crankbaits. I left as they arrived to the restaurant. Very good guy to talk with .... even if he roots for the wrong SEC team.










Pics from Saturday day 2 of the Classic:
Wheeler









Chapman









Ehrler









Waiting at the dock for my second media rider









DeFoe









Hawk and the Cincinnati youth bass club









MDJ's day 2 BB









DeFoe









Wheeler









Pirch









Ott, Ott's son, Mercer, and I









Kennedy and I









Sunday was not as busy for me. I did not have a media ride to do so I went out looking for a few guys on the water. First spot I went to I found Ike with a huge crowd by that bridge. The camera crew and reporter was on the bank. People was parking the boats on the bank and walking out to the bridge. I wish I would have snapped a pic of the crowd but I didn't think of it at the time.







After a few I decided to try to find Ott Defoe again and ran around for a while with no luck. Then I remembered that MDJ was not to far away so I found him and followed along for next hour or two. Watched him put two in the box. I also spent some time talking with one of the other spectator boats. Before long it was time for me to pack up and head back north to Ohio.









MDJ









It was a great weekend and I am sooo glad I went to the Classic. Who knows the next time it will be with in 5 hours away again. Also with the new trail there will be more of these guys spread out across 3 different pro tours. It was an extra bonus that I had the chance to see more of the behind the scenes stuff. A big thank you to BASS and all the staff that it takes to put this event on and that it is free for all us fans to attend the Expo and the Weigh-in! If you have a chance to attend a Classic DO IT! You will not regret it.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That’s great! Looks like you had a great time! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the great story and pictures.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Great story, well written. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Kool stuff. I found myself watching the live fishing on the computer the entire weekend.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I went down there to see a friend who was there on business. It was neat to see all the stuff out there in one place. Had a good time and his company paid for everything lol, which made it a better time


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you all. It was such a great experience I had to share it.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

OOPS. I just saw I put this in the SE section. I meant to post in the SW section.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

My wife and I was attending our first classic. It was outstanding and so was the weather.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I kind of wondered if you put it in the wrong forum. I'm guessin you're from the Cincy area?
I'm sure glad you shared this with us SE Ohio boys, though, so thank you! I had no idea you could even do such a thing. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dayton area. You are welcome. It was my first BASS event and it was great!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great story!
Enjoyed reading it very much and thanks for sharing it.


----------

